# 99360 vs 99464



## larkatin (Jun 24, 2010)

The obstetrician requested that our anesthesiologist be on standby during delivery of twins because she was concerned that a c-section might be necessary.  My first thought was 99360, physician standby.  I did not choose 99464, which reads "attendance at delivery...and initial stabilization of newborn" because our anesthesiologist literally just stood there without doing anything else.  Is that correct?  Thanks - we are fairly new at being involved with Ob anesthesia and any subsequent Ob requests.

ADDENDUM:  We are contracted to provide 24 hour in-house coverage.  Does this make us exempt because the CPT Coding Expert states that 99360 "...Excludes On-call services ordered by the hospital"? 

Thanks for any responses.


----------



## gost (Jun 28, 2010)

99360 is correct.  As long as the doc on standby for this patient only and not providing services to any other patients.  Therefore, the doc could not be responsible for another delivery, supervising a CRNA with another patient, or something like that during the standby time.  the on-call exclusion just keeps providers for billing for on-call time otherwise reportable under 99206 - 99207.


----------



## larkatin (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## skintzley (Jul 17, 2015)

Does anyone know if you can add this standby time to the anesthesiologist time if the standby results in a C-section? or can you only bill for the C-section time at that point.


----------



## FALCON (Aug 2, 2018)

*99360*

Can this cpt be used if a specialty is called to the ER and find the patient is having an MRI so he does 30min of orginizing plan of care for the patient and physician discusses with ER staff?


----------

